
Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build Build - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/business/economy/housing-crisis-conor-dougherty-golden-gates.html
======
jseliger
Apologies, but I had to omit the last word in the title to get it under the
character count.

~~~
tjr
I feel misled! Clicked on your link, expecting one thing, but getting
something else entirely.

~~~
pedalpete
Well, that is the actual title, but it's also behind a paywall, so no idea
what the article is about :shrug

~~~
amark159
It wasn't behind a paywall for me. I was able to access the entire article.

------
rabeener
Interesting update here: [https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/amp/Former-
Lafayette-cit...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/amp/Former-Lafayette-
city-manager-to-be-appointed-as-15066517.php)

>The Oakland City Council voted Tuesday to approve Mayor Libby Schaaf’s
appointment for interim city administrator — a man who previously served as
the Lafayette city manager for 22 years before resigning because of residents’
refusal to build more housing.

>Steven Falk was confirmed by a unanimous vote.

------
BasicObject
Paywalled

